# Harlan Teklad blocks



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

Where is the cheapest/best place to buy them online? ???


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I don't feed blocks so I don't price them out and can't tell you the cheapest place, but do check out rescue websites. A lot of them sell HT and a little bit goes back into the rescue, so you can help out!


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

I dont know any rescue sites that sell them.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

Pet Food Direct is the cheapest place to get it. It's called Native Earth there, but it was "formerly Harlan".... So it's the same thing. It's the 18% too. So, it's a bit high on protein. 

Anyway, it's 20.99 for a 40 pound bag. If you spend 49 dollars you get free shipping. Just keep the weight under 60 pounds. You just have to put in the code "shipnow". I thought it was suppose to automatically put that in, but it doesn't. 

I opted for the Oxbow. It comes in a 40 pound box. It's 61 dollars with free shipping. So, both brands are there and reasonably priced. 

The only way to get a really good price on the quality rats foods is to buy in bulk. I think the food is good for 6 months if you store the extra in the freezer. If you use 10 pounds a month you should be good with the larger amounts. I have 3 rats and I only use about 7 pounds a month....... But I give other foods as well. So, you can probably figure 2 1/2 pounds a month per rat to see if you'll use it up before it goes bad.

www.petfooddirect.com


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

My boys wont eat oxbow they snub it.
I was just going to add a high quality block to their diet mainly as more variety, they currently eat a grain and cereal mix along with fresh veggies/fruits every day and baby food every few days.
I have older males so I want the lowest protein type so that site wont work for me sadly. 
Thank you though.


----------



## apac (Jan 23, 2012)

oxbow recently changed their flavour, rats dont hate it so much now.


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

I bought it when they changed the flavor. They still hated it lol.
Believe me they don't like it. Thats the main reason I mix my own food they wont eat anything good I can get locally. 
Thanks though.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I feed all my girls 18% HT and they're pretty slim. One of them is 2 yrs old i just picked up from a rescue that fed her mazuri and she was a chunky butt. Now she is thinner and way more active on HT. Otherwise id get it from mainely rat rescue 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

Males and females have different nutritional requirements it's not a weight thing. To much protein in senior males can cause kidney failure among other things.  I have two males over two years old I have to be really careful with their food. 
That's good that your girls are doing wonderful on it though I sure hope my boys eat some if I get it.
I'll check out Mainely rat rescue and thank you. <3


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Or just Google harlan teklad 2014 and you'll find a lot of info. Also where do you live? i know of a couple of distributors of ht where you can pick up a whole bag for cheap. One is in PA and the other is somewhere on the east coast can't remember where of the top of my head. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm in NC the east coast. :3
I tried googling but most places I found were expensive lol.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Well i was having second thoughts about getting them ht because of how much it cost then i looked at it this way. Price per pound with shipping. The average price was 1.70 per lb to ship to Ohio. Initially the cost is high but it doesn't seem that bad when you look at it as price per lb. Someone said 2 1/2 lb per rat per month so its 5$ a month

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThreeMagicBeans (Dec 16, 2012)

I really like the Wee Companions Small Animal Rescue. They sell all the varieties (2014, 2016, 2018, etc) in many different pound combinations. They ship it in a flat rate box, so it's reasonably priced. Same with Mainely Rat Rescue, they are both really good deals.

Mainely Rat (2014):
• http://mainelyratrescue.org/store2/...Path=2&zenid=bb62fc1e065a7619aee47f748b8bb0d1

Wee Companions:
• http://weecompanions.org/healthy-food


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Also you can just supplement your current mix with the HT so it might end up being less than 5 per lb

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AttackRat (May 21, 2012)

Mainley Rat Rescue sells them!!


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Jokerfest said:


> I'm in NC the east coast. :3
> I tried googling but most places I found were expensive lol.


Do you have a reptile store by you? I get my HT at the reptile store. They breed their own rats for food and take care of them by giving them a decent living space and feeding them HT. They sell 2014 and 2018 for $7 for 5lbs, and it gets cheaper the more you buy.


----------



## pwoink (Feb 19, 2013)

I got mine from Crafty Rat! 10 pounds for 12 bucks in a flat rate box, plus you can pick two different types, if you want.


----------

